# NOS Spring Forks



## Xlobsterman (Feb 16, 2020)

So who else has a NOS Schwinn accessory Spring Fork Collection?

NOT FOR SALE..........!


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 16, 2020)

I used to be able to buy them new in the 1980s. I don't have any left.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 16, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I used to be able to buy them new in the 1980s. I don't have any left.




Yep, we had them available back in the early 80's also at the shop I worked at, but nobody wanted them. Everyone wanted the Chrome Tange Tube Forks for their Cruisers back then.


----------



## Roger Henning (Feb 16, 2020)

The one in the green box if from the 1995 Phantom era.  The red box is earlier.  Roger


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 17, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> The one in the green box if from the 1995 Phantom era.  The red box is earlier.  Roger




YES, the red box is 1980, and the other 2 are 1996 issue.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 8, 2020)

Spring forward...................................LOL


----------



## hm. (Mar 13, 2020)

I recently acquired this spring fork.......................................................................


----------



## hm. (Mar 13, 2020)

Thought I would share a few good pics while the bike was apart for service and cleaning.
Not NOS..................................... just NICE


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Mar 19, 2020)

I have about 12 of them


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 19, 2020)

chucksoldbikes said:


> I have about 12 of them




Show us some pics...............


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 21, 2020)

Since you all are talking springers, what is the springer on the right off of? Do t looks a lot more well built and came was the painted legs. Also appears to be wider where the wheel goes. Any ideas?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 21, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Since you all are talking springers, what is the springer on the right off of? Do t looks a lot more well built and came was the painted legs. Also appears to be wider where the wheel goes. Any ideas?




It is hard to tell from the blurry pics, but if those are Schwinn forks, they are from the early 60's. If they are 26" forks, they most likely came from anyone of the middleweight series back in the day.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 21, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> It is hard to tell from the blurry pics, but if those are Schwinn forks, they are from the early 60's. If they are 26" forks, they most likely came from anyone of the middleweight series back in the day.



Yeah they are 26" Schwinn forks and originally had as bolts but one was missing and the crown is for the larger diameter stems. So early 60s huh? I guess it wouldn't be correct on 70 typhoon huh?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 22, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Yeah they are 26" Schwinn forks and originally had as bolts but one was missing and the crown is for the larger diameter stems. So early 60s huh? I guess it wouldn't be correct on 70 typhoon huh?




To the best of my knowledge, Typhoons never came with spring forks from Schwinn factory. And I don't see any on a bike in this history page either.





__





						The Schwinn Typhoon | 1962 to 1982
					

Vintage Schwinn Typhoon were made from 1962 to 1982. This page shows images and text from old catalogs of this classic bicycle.



					bikehistory.org


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 23, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> To the best of my knowledge, Typhoons never came with spring forks from Schwinn factory. And I don't see any on a bike in this history page either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was it an accessory the dealer could have added at time of purchase. I have a 69 deluxe typhoon with pumpkin light that came with a springer off ebay. Picked it up cheap and it appears the forks have been on the bike for a long time. I am not saying from factory but it looks like its not some lthing someone added recently


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 23, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Was it an accessory the dealer could have added at time of purchase. I have a 69 deluxe typhoon with pumpkin light that came with a springer off ebay. Picked it up cheap and it appears the forks have been on the bike for a long time. I am not saying from factory but it looks like its not some lthing someone added recently




It's hard to say when it got added on to the bike, but it is an older style spring fork, since Schwinn didn't reissue the spring fork until 1980 when the Deluxe Cruiser came out with them on it.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 23, 2020)

The one that came on that typhoon was an all chrome plated one with S bolts but it still had the "Krate" style crown. It wasnt the tube type like the 80s version. But ur absolutely right the forks had been on the bike for a while but its hard to tell if it was sold with the forks or if they were added later on in its life. Since you know about this more than I do ( I'm genuinely asking a question not being a smart ass. Just saying sometimes people think I am) its my understanding that the Super Deluxe forks were offered into the 70s. If so did the 70s forks differ in quality from the 65-66 forks


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 24, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> The one that came on that typhoon was an all chrome plated one with S bolts but it still had the "Krate" style crown. It wasnt the tube type like the 80s version. But ur absolutely right the forks had been on the bike for a while but its hard to tell if it was sold with the forks or if they were added later on in its life. Since you know about this more than I do ( I'm genuinely asking a question not being a smart ass. Just saying sometimes people think I am) its my understanding that the Super Deluxe forks were offered into the 70s. If so did the 70s forks differ in quality from the 65-66 forks




Good question, but I don't have the answer you are searching for. But IMO, they shouldn't differ much in quality, and the only real difference between the early 60's spring fork, and the 80's spring fork was the bottom of the steer tube, the 60's was cast, and the 80's was welded.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 24, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> Good question, but I don't have the answer you are searching for. But IMO, they shouldn't differ much in quality, and the only real difference between the early 60's spring fork, and the 80's spring fork was the bottom of the steer tube, the 60's was cast, and the 80's was welded.



Ok I see, it makes sense then in that case I would think the 26" springer forks I had posted a pic of earlier are from the late 50 because I have a pair of S/d forks, a pair of krate forks, and another 26" fork. All Schwinn and they are all basically the same quality wise but all 3 look of a lot lessor quality than the 26" forks I initially inquired about. Those are built stinger and just a lil bit thicker than the above. Not larger diameter but more like the tube wall itself thicker. I can feel the difference in the weight. But they have all the same characteristics of Schwinn forks. Even the AS bolts(thought I replaced with S bolts since one as bolt was missing) I'm just really curious about springers. To me if it ain't a Schwinn, and it ain't got a Schwinn Springer, it ain't for me.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 4, 2020)

You may consider this: IDK exactly when 70 or 71 But around this time. I recall moreover, Might have been the last time I visited a Schwinn store untill mid 1990's. Mexico was making VW bugs and when I saw the new line of Schwinn's, quality of chrome and Curdling, or RxR tracks as we kids call em, was the worst and rumor had it they too were made in Mexico. I may have asked store owner, 'why' and if Mexico and think he didn't know. He didn't like the criticism yet, did not or could not dispute the obvious difference of chrome and quality or confirm they were not USA made.   I'd thought They'd built rust bucket but turned out, not as good as before but not as bad as i expected. The main point was, yeah, it wasn't just some crappy chrome because he was quite aware there had been a change. .

So, potentially, you are describing, at least, one of the aspects that occurred  in early 70's: " the tube wall itself thicker. I can feel the difference in the weight. But they have all the same characteristics of Schwinn forks. "

However your photos lack detail.  In 1980 the Steer tube is different B/C the Pivot changes from solid cast to 3 pieces; steer tube now has the pivot tube electro forged on each the side.  Now it's looking more like the china fakes and other import copies except for one thing, Kurdling is on the shoulder/neck. At least for that, you can identify the 80's Schwinn Springer.


Also, before the 3 piece you can find the same or similar Kurding on the 1 piece steer tube below: I.E. this older than 1980's but,  have a common feature in 1 piece as does the 3 piece, Identifying marks..  E-bay seller on this claims it's 1970 pea-picker fork yet how can anybody be sure?








In all of your photos you failed to illustrate them. So, who knows if it's the same from 1955 too 1980, other than the obvious 1980 3 piece?

I think that it's reasonable for a dealer to get an factory order, if none left over in their own store stock, for a springer to accessorize any 70,s, speculatively too around 78. Just exactly when did the factory stop making then is too difficult to nail down and maybe stopped 24" Krate at same time. . I mean, we only know for sure, by 1980 the pivot tube was 2 pieces B/C they began welding it on. And later by the 90's they were electro fused as whereas the major difference in 80's have sloppy welds 90's are very clean Pressed electro-fusion and remained that way until, this year maybe, B/C  this years springer are the the crappiest ever.

Anyways, It would seem; the Lighter weight with thinner pivot tube you have, would be the correct timeline for your 70's Typhoon. Even if it's NOS from 1974 say, it would be correct.  That difference should be logged somewhere for those who want matched dated parts on their bikes too.

U Got all chrome and another that's not, yet there's another that fits in-between; the whole tube is not chromed and no kurdling. Seller claims it's Schwinn thought, is it?:





On top of that, U got one where only lower half is chrome and upper is primed, red lead, maybe that's, like, a Jag or the like.

Moreover maybe U got one of the missing links which may be in kurdle, or not and when was that period? Maybe 1st generation did not have it, 2nd didn't but 3rd and 4th did? There's  lot of variation going on and I expect narrowing these things down will date em within a period of when made.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 11, 2022)

Just to clear up confusion about the ridges(knurling) at the base of the steer tube above the race...these are to identify the smaller inner diameter fork tube that started being used in 1966.


----------



## drglinski (Jan 14, 2022)

If I don't use something I don't hoard it.


----------



## mrg (Jan 14, 2022)

Couldn't find any date on this tattered box but just noticed a "S" stamped  below the threads?, I'm guessing the name tells it, "Schwinn Cruiser" so 80-1 thru 83-4?, does the part number tell the yr.?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 15, 2022)

mrg said:


> Couldn't find any date on this tattered box but just noticed a "S" stamped  below the threads?, I'm guessing the name tells it, "Schwinn Cruiser" so 80-1 thru 83-4?, does the part number tell the yr.?View attachment 1549066
> 
> View attachment 1549067
> 
> ...




The accessory forks are in my dealer catalogs for 80 - 83, but I don't have an 84 catalog so I am not sure about that year.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 15, 2022)

drglinski said:


> If I don't use something I don't hoard it.




What does that have to do with this discussion?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 15, 2022)

chucksoldbikes said:


> I have about 12 of them






drglinski said:


> If I don't use something I don't hoard it.






Xlobsterman said:


> What does that have to do with this discussion?



My guess is in response to that quote, to each his own.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 31, 2022)

I need some schooling…

been looking at this set of springer forks as a replacement for my 65 corvette.
what should I be looking for as far as, are they complete…will they fit?

 I’ve seen a lot of springers with a bolt here, this one has a clamp? This looks like it’s for an older model?  I was planning on having painted or powder coated so current condition isnt terribly concerning…

thanks!


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 31, 2022)

mrg said:


> Couldn't find any date on this tattered box but just noticed a "S" stamped  below the threads?, I'm guessing the name tells it, "Schwinn Cruiser" so 80-1 thru 83-4?, does the part number tell the yr.?View attachment 1549066
> 
> View attachment 1549067
> 
> ...



IDK about the S as nobody has pointed that out that I recall. The box looks the same as a 1980, 1, 2, and maybe 3 if Schwinn had a Deluxe and or  continued to supply the parts to dealers into 84 maybe 85/6 as an accessory?.

Regardless there are two things you can tell on an 80's Schwinn Spring fork. 1st is visible by the way the pivot tube has sort of sloppy welding and yours's does. The 2nd requires removal to see the kurdling around the sterer tube. You have both. New to me is an S stamped on it, looks like a bonus that I've not seen anybody mention before.

And,, A Springer for an 80 and 81 Cruiser Deluxe is hard to come by.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 31, 2022)

Schulze said:


> I need some schooling…
> 
> been looking at this set of springer forks as a replacement for my 65 corvette.
> what should I be looking for as far as, are they complete…will they fit?
> ...


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 31, 2022)

Schulze said:


> I need some schooling…
> 
> been looking at this set of springer forks as a replacement for my 65 corvette.
> what should I be looking for as far as, are they complete…will they fit?
> ...



With a 65 U can put that pre-55 fork or you can use two colored originals from 55 "New Style" and up to the early 60's but around that they're all chrome untill production stopped IDK mid 70's. Then hard to find 80 models. But where I'm going with this is: when they came back on the Tiawan Crusers, while they're Tiawan/China, not so happy Chrome, it's Schwinn's repop of the "New Style" 1955, and most are all chrome as a 65 would be so, U could do that too.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 31, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> With a 65 U can put that pre-55 fork or you can use two colored [chromed and painted] originals from 55 "New Style" and up to the early 60's but around that they're all chrome until production stopped IDK mid 70's. Then hard to find 80 models. But where I'm going with this is: when they came back on the Tiawan Cursers, while they're Tiawan/China, not so happy Chrome, it's Schwinn's repop of the "New Style" 1955, and most are all chrome as a 65 would be up to 3-5 or so years ago and, others are chrome and painted like the 55-59 was, so, U could do that too.
> Not too long ago Schwinn China began making them just like the older, crappier 60 and up, look-a-like after market fakes which are easy to tell not Schwinn at all.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 31, 2022)

Thank you for the quick identification Jeff!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 31, 2022)

My 1954 phantom has the bolt through the fork leg


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 31, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> My 1954 phantom has the bolt through the fork leg
> 
> View attachment 1598529



That's a "New Style" Springer fork, Catalog issues in 1955, Schwinn Calls these " New Style". That means standard Phantom front fender ("Old Style"), Pre-55  fenders requires a new hole drilled to mount it on your springer. The Fenders for it Popps up from time to time. However, U have to be sure the hole to mount the correct fender is centered where yours is, B/C Old Style fender mount screw hole is off set. If your serial is 54 then it may not have been built until 55.
However, there's 55's with Old Style Springers, so, You got Schwinn's brand new Springer  which, probably was Kind of a lucky kid. U no? Newest style for xmas or School, should have been a happy camper.

Alternately, If it's a 54 and dates say; before fall which is 'Back to School' Clearence time frame and U can't find the correct Front fender then, U could swap it out for an Old Style springer. If it dates closer to Nov-Dec. it may have had the frame stamped in preparation for the new 55 issue and assembled in 55.

It's your call "It's your bike do what pleases U" either way.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 31, 2022)

Picked up the springer fork earlier this evening. I’ll post up better pictures of it tomorrow.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 2, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> That's a "New Style" Springer fork, Catalog issues in 1955, Schwinn Calls these " New Style". That means standard Phantom front fender ("Old Style"), Pre-55  fenders requires a new hole drilled to mount it on your springer. The Fenders for it Popps up from time to time. However, U have to be sure the hole to mount the correct fender is centered where yours is, B/C Old Style fender mount screw hole is off set. If your serial is 54 then it may not have been built until 55.
> However, there's 55's with Old Style Springers, so, You got Schwinn's brand new Springer  which, probably was Kind of a lucky kid. U no? Newest style for xmas or School, should have been a happy camper.
> 
> Alternately, If it's a 54 and dates say; before fall which is 'Back to School' Clearence time frame and U can't find the correct Front fender then, U could swap it out for an Old Style springer. If it dates closer to Nov-Dec. it may have had the frame stamped in preparation for the new 55 issue and assembled in 55.
> ...





Schulze said:


> Picked up the springer fork earlier this evening. I’ll post up better pictures of it tomorrow.






You can not use the new style fender with the old style fork. The dimples do not line up the space between the truss rids and fork leg is wider on an older spring fork.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> You can not use the new style fender with the old style fork. The dimples do not line up the space between the truss rids and fork leg is wider on an older spring fork.



Are you sure about that  @coasterbrakejunkie1969? While I have all of the various  bikes to fit, 'Old' and 'New Style' I have not obtained a new Style fender to fit my 55 phantom that's in my member photo, that has 'New Style' Springer. other's here or who've asked previously have fit the older fender on new 55 springer fork asking how or why they could not mount the fender screw.

Acordinly, Schwinn made an adapter bracket' It is currently, unobtainable including, no illustrations or photos.  I can not recall exactly who said that, three or four years ago: 'Schwinn made an adaptor' but, was one whom knew what he was talking about. And you'd have to cut and drill one yourself.  Presumably, for lack of visible  illustrations, It's just an bent flat piece with screw and nut to place on 'Old' fender mount hole and a screw for 'New' fork mount.

The only difficulty is, it's not advised to drill a new hole into an 'Old Style' fender because the additional hole would need to cut through the chrome, exposing bare metal and begin rusting.

I have contemplated this subject for quite some time because; I don't want to drill a hole in an Old fender nor seen a new style that was suitable, price  and condition wise, to obtain for mine. Not to leave out that, there's not very many people who have an loose Phantom fender floating around, like say, on Ebay, that know the difference in the hole alignment. So, like, if you can not confirm the correct fender is  off a 55-59 'New Style' fork Mail order can be a pain in butt.

The person who asked about the issue had a new 1995 Phantom repop front fender but a New Style fork and accordingly, ended up just drilling a new hole and it fit. Not exactly the best solution with a repop because, it's not the same metal original 'Old' were made with and rusts much more faster. Regardless, it solved his problem.

Yet since I have not fit or drilled a Phantom fender my self  I have the same problem, That's why I ask: "Are you sure about that  @coasterbrakejunkie1969? "


​


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 2, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Are you sure about that  @coasterbrakejunkie1969? While I have all of the various  bikes to fit, 'Old' and 'New Style' I have not obtained a new Style fender to fit my 55 phantom that's in my member photo, that has 'New Style' Springer. other's here or who've asked previously have fit the older fender on new 55 springer fork asking how or why they could not mount the fender screw.
> 
> Acordinly, Schwinn made an adapter bracket' It is currently, unobtainable including, no illustrations or photos.  I can not recall exactly who said that, three or four years ago: 'Schwinn made an adaptor' but, was one whom knew what he was talking about. And you'd have to cut and drill one yourself.  Presumably, for lack of visible  illustrations, It's just an bent flat piece with screw and nut to place on 'Old' fender mount hole and a screw for 'New' fork mount.
> 
> ...



I purchased and have since sold what I believed to be a later style bolt through the leg fender and removed my wheel and located new mounting hole and drilled it. When I went to install the wheel the truss rods were too far forward and missed the dimples by 1/2 inch. I did not realize because when I was locating the hole the truss rods had slipped back the 1/2 inch with out the axle to hold them in place. I compared the fender to the B-6 fender that was on my older style bolt behind the leg type and there was clearly a difference of 1/2 inch center to center on the dimples. I have since purchased the correct fender with the wider 3 inch center to center measurement. I deleted photos I will see if I can find the post where I showed the 2 fenders. I think I posted it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 2, 2022)

I could not be further from an expert so please someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I purchased and have since sold what I believed to be a later style bolt through the leg fender and removed my wheel and located new mounting hole and drilled it. When I went to install the wheel the truss rods were too far forward and missed the dimples by 1/2 inch. I did not realize because when I was locating the hole the truss rods had slipped back the 1/2 inch with out the axle to hold them in place. I compared the fender to the B-6 fender that was on my older style bolt behind the leg type and there was clearly a difference of 1/2 inch center to center on the dimples. I have since purchased the correct fender with the wider 3 inch center to center measurement. I deleted photos I will see if I can find the post where I showed the 2 fenders. I think I posted it.



Yeah, actually that has been on my mind too: "Would the indents for fork and truss rod "dimples" align?" While I have a repop where I could have tried it myself,, every since that topic came up years ago, figured was no need to try.  And whelp, since U did it, IDK what that guy called  'fixed' 'fit' or 'done' did but, That sucks for me and every 55-59 Phantom with the 55 New Style fork who needs a danged front fender replacement. That would also mean that, The member who said there was an adaptor to solve it, must have been wrong too.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 2, 2022)

@bicyclebones do you sell 2 different after market fenders for the 2 different spring forks?


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2022)

Back to a earlier question the old style springer was available on Phantoms till the end if you ordered a locking fork from the factory, non locking was new style 55>


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (May 13, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> You may consider this: IDK exactly when 70 or 71 But around this time. I recall moreover, Might have been the last time I visited a Schwinn store untill mid 1990's. Mexico was making VW bugs and when I saw the new line of Schwinn's, quality of chrome and Curdling, or RxR tracks as we kids call em, was the worst and rumor had it they too were made in Mexico. I may have asked store owner, 'why' and if Mexico and think he didn't know. He didn't like the criticism yet, did not or could not dispute the obvious difference of chrome and quality or confirm they were not USA made.   I'd thought They'd built rust bucket but turned out, not as good as before but not as bad as i expected. The main point was, yeah, it wasn't just some crappy chrome because he was quite aware there had been a change. .
> 
> So, potentially, you are describing, at least, one of the aspects that occurred  in early 70's: " the tube wall itself thicker. I can feel the difference in the weight. But they have all the same characteristics of Schwinn forks. "
> 
> ...



I have all my springers off their respective bikes. On the springer that came on my 1969 Typhoon Deluxe 3 speed, which I believe is a springer from the 70's. I just noticed it doesn't have the knurling but it does have the casted bottom end.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (May 13, 2022)

I just checked the steering tube of the springer I just posted, and it does take the larger 1965 and older stem. So i guess the knurling around bottom of steering tube is to identify the 1966 and newer smaller diameter steering tube's


----------



## Jeff54 (May 13, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> I just checked the steering tube of the springer I just posted, and it does take the larger 1965 and older stem. So i guess the knurling around bottom of steering tube is to identify the 1966 and newer smaller diameter steering tube's



Yeah and man, I can't imagine how that got so scratched and beat, jeez.

Regardless, I've put a lot of info regarding the 'New Style' 1955 and above springers but it fails when you try and date the variations through the years. I recall, back in early 60's when building Stink-rats, kids in my hood could ID a few marks, like air holes in fork legs, rods and chrome thickness or quality but have long forgotten the tricks we knew.

Especially, with the rise and demand for Sting-Rays in that era and rising interest in middleweight springers, that nobody has started a thread which is solely dedicated to the entire history and timeframe that Schwinn's Springers were made and to include them all including, where now, U cant tell difference between aftermarket in What China is making.

I mean, back then, no different than today, U just wouldn't put a half paint, half chrome 20" frame Springer from 50's (Apparently extremely rare today) on an all chrome 60's Sting-Ray, or rat. It had to be correct or the hood would tag U and ridicule fact and fiction. Today, one wouldn't put a Half paint 'New Style' 50-60's springer to fit 26" frame for the same reasons. Not to leave out 24" frames that later became the fav on  Krates. Yet, there's hardly any research to ID  all of the differences.

I don't have the resources but heck, it seems, the stink-rat and middleweight club is overdue.


----------

